# water pump installed and one timing chain, now idle surge.



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

hi, this is my first post and i am worried as this is the only car i have with ac and my baby needs it, not to mention it saves gas.it is the 3.0 and automatic. it is at the shop now for the water pump install. it got hot but did not warp anything. it was running fine with water when i dropped it off. the new pump is on and now they told me it has a surging idle and they think it has a warped head. i am sure it was not doing that when i dropped it off, it can't be a bad head. they are pulling the plugs now to check for coolant. i am going to call back and see about a compression test. i am thinking maybe a vacuum hose disconnected or a senser unhooked. i called another mechanic and he agrees with me on that and said he is sure the head and timing is not the case here. anybody have any problems like this after taking the front of the motor off. thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it would help if you told us what year you were working on, and posted in the forum specific for that year and model.

the only time I hear of a surging idle like that is when an engine has massive vacuum leaks. not knowing which engine you're talking about, I can't say a whole lot more than that as the 4th and 5th gen 3.0s are different on the vacuum and emissions end of things.. that will cause vacuum hoses and manifolds to be different.

the 92-94 SE models also have a timing chain, but it's belt driven, not pump driven... I'm ruling that one out.
it also dosn't have any vacuum hoses on that end that you would have to worry about.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

oh yeah, i copied this from another post that was in the other forum and didn't need to put the year but since it is here too i do. it is a 95 with a 3.0 and auto.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

well, the shop took it back apart and fixed it. i have it now and it runs great, i think they must have had it one tooth off of time but they did not tell me


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

probably the case.. glad they found it!


----------

